# Looking for Pac NW people



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

I've recently gotten back into slot cars. I have all of my old cars from the late 70's, early 80's. Don't know much about the different types of cars other than Tyco and AFX. I have one G+ car that was suppose to be the shit back then but I wasn't impressed with. 

I recently opened a beer store/bar in Burien Wa and have a drag race track with working lights. I'll post up picks in a few days. I'm wanting to get some events going for a drag race night. Looking to meet people that are into drag racing and working on the cars to make them faster in a straight line. I used to use after market white tires but don't know much about the latest trends. 

What is the difference in the cars today? Mega G, SRT, Super G+. My wife and I went to a hobby store and bought a couple new cars. One a 4 gear, one like an old three gear pancake motor. Decently fast, then a customer came in with looked like a Mega G car and blew us away. Most drag racing is won or lost on the starting line, but he gave my wife a 1/4 length lead, then smoked her. No trying there. 

Looking for info and people close by to work on cars with.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Click, Welcome to the PNW! There is a fairly good number of HO slot car guys in the area. Most if not all HO organized racing around here is Road racing on 4 to 6 lane Routed tracks. They pretty much use the G-Jet inline racing platform by BSRT and some modern variation of the venerable old G+ chassis. Not a lot of HO drag racers that I know of. 

That said, get your information out there. Knowing slot racers there could be any number of basement drag racers just itching for a commercial track to race on. How about some specifics on the track and venue? How long is the track? How much runout? Hand staging or do you drive onto the start? What power do you use? Controllers hard wired to the track or does each racer bring his/her own? What sort of timing do you use? Can the tree be used for handicap or bracket racing? Parking available? Address?

Later The I just could be one of those basement racers Rockinator


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

Man, I think I'm opening up a Pandora's box for me. I didn't realize there was so much out there on slot cars. Does BSRT have a location in Redmond or is it all by mail. I would like to just look at some of the merch to get an idea of what's being built.

I've noticed that most of the slot car stuff is road racing but I've always been more of a drag race guy. I'll get some pics of my track when I get a few more posts. I own Pit Stop Bottle Shop in Burien. We took two stock John Force drag racing tracks I bought from Summit Racing and built a custom table for them. I think they are about 13 ft long. I just found the three way power pack from AFX I was thinking of adding. I'll slowly be adding things to the track.

Is there a club racing schedule or list of racing locations. I would like to come check out the racing and meet a few people. We plan to do Tues night drag racing events. I have two customers who have gone out and bought cars and are ready to go, but I don't think they have any idea how much is out there.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Check out John Peckham's (slotcar64) YouTube videos...

*Burnout Pad at Greenbrier Raceway* ... 2 minutes...

John
.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Click, BSRT does indeed have a shop of sorts in Redmond. It's operated out of a building next to their house. I'd go to the Scale Auto (BSRT) website and contact Gary, the owner, by phone to make sure someone will be there, get directions, etc.

They are good people and have been VERY helpful to me over the years.

Later The NOT a BSRT shill Rockinator


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

autoworld has a bunch of drag cars

depending on the speed and stuff you want
you have toy cars from AFX (new stuff), Life Life is in the middle of changing hands, TyCO cars are only via old stock, from hoby shops and ebay.

same with the old AFX non-mags and mags, or SG+ cars.

Afer market purpose built races currently made are Slottech T3 & T1, Wizzard storm, BSRT G3-r, and VIPER's Viper (very close to the G3-r)

all very good race cars


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow, that Greenbrier Race track is impressive. I don't have that much room to work with. My bar has only been open a year and I just got the track up two months ago. Still putting money into the bar to keep it open, but I had to start the track somewhere. Thanks to all for the help and links so far, a lot of stuff I need to learn.


----------



## Green Destiny (Jun 26, 2008)

Click said:


> Man, I think I'm opening up a Pandora's box for me. I didn't realize there was so much out there on slot cars. Does BSRT have a location in Redmond or is it all by mail. I would like to just look at some of the merch to get an idea of what's being built.


You can check out BSRT at scaleauto.com For more info about the cars and local racing try [email protected] They've got the cars and parts to setup a good maybe great drag racing car.

I might have to check out your drag racing track-I'm in the Tacoma area. I've heard of some guys in Everett who do Thursday night races (probably not an easy drive on a weeknight) but if you'd like I can pass along your info.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

Traveling up and down I-5 really sucks now. I used to drive a lot but don't like to go anywhere much any more. Any info you can pass along is helpful. I'm new and just starting out. If you have to go to the airport sometime, I'm really close. We can see it from the store.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

Couple of shots of the track. I just got it set up and will try to add to it as time goes. Trying to have something different in a bar to play with.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

Stage by hand, you don't get to move or touch it after the lights are turned on. It's not quite as fancy as some I've seen on youtube lately, but I'm starting with something.


----------



## Green Destiny (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like fun. Hopefully I can get up there this Saturday. I might bring a car or two to try out.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

I think your going about it the right way.
You have a nice track and a well built table.
Also you could run classes of cars T jets, Mega G, Super G+.
Wish you the best, Good Luck.

gt40


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

That's one thing I'm trying to figure out is the classes. What's the difference between T Jets, Mega G, Super G, SRT. Most of my cars are the old 3 gear AFX from the late 70's-early 80's, with a few 4 gear cars, and Tyco cars. I had one G Plus, which was suppose to be the shit, but now it's no faster than anything else. 

How do you tell the difference in the cars. That's how I found this place, doing research to find out about the new cars. I didn't want to post my first question asking a bunch of newb questions. 

The cars that came with the track aren't that quick. My old yellow Datsun smokes them. Then Tony came in with a chrome Daytona, looks like the Mega G one and blew everything off the track. I have an older one that looks similar and can only beat him if I cut a really good light or he bulbs. We want to make classes for racing events so they are close and you really have to win by cutting a light. One other guy came in with a car he found on line and raced my wife with her new Challenger she just bought. Gave her a 1/4 track lead and smoked her.

It's been 30+ years since I used my cars so a lot has changed. We're just looking for cars that are fast in a straight line, info on how to make little tweaks, and new people to come in a have a good time. Talk about this stuff. I know I need new tires on a lot of my old cars so I'll be looking into those. The hobby stores around here don't seem to have much of a selection or really know much. I was told about Scale Auto BSRT, but just having a list of parts doesn't help me yet as I'm still learning and he's a little busy so I can't get out to meet him until after the first of the year. I'm open to buying anyone a beer if you want to come in, have some fun, and give my a little education. Thanks.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Click,
There is a lot of good info out there. You can start on my web site: 

http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum

Check out the chassis page. I only cover magnet cars, the T-jets (pancake cars), are a different setup.

Charlie


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for the link. I learned something already without clicking on the link. I knew of the pancake cars, it seems most of my cars are that, but didn't know t-jets were the same thing.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

The "pancake" refers to the flat horizontal armature in these early cars. The magnet cars have a vertical armature. Most of the AutoWorld cars are pancakes as well. Since I don't run pancake cars I will let other much more knowledgeable folks deal with those.


----------



## Green Destiny (Jun 26, 2008)

I stopped by with a couple cars earlier today and had fun & a beer. I think I'll bring up my faster cars next time. One suggestion would be to put some foam rubber (glued, taped, or attached with Velcro) against the back wall. I had couple runs with my car going under the pillow and hitting the wall. Nothing broken though but am planning on bringing up (possibly) faster cars.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

Let me know when you are coming by and I'll try to be there. I was there most of the day, had to run an errand around 4, and left around 5. I think I'm coming down with a cold, sore throat, and my wife was getting tired.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*West Hill Kent Speedway*

Hi

I am Mike King from Kent WA.

I race with the Scale Auto group. I have 2 routed tracks in my basement and would be happy to have you over for an evening or afternoon and show you what the local Hopac group runs. The SG+ and related chassis are my personal favorites, but i have been buying slot cars for 40 years so i have a couple of different kinds. I dont ask my wife about shoes or purses, she dont ask about slot cars 

[email protected]


----------



## Green Destiny (Jun 26, 2008)

Click said:


> Let me know when you are coming by and I'll try to be there. I was there most of the day, had to run an errand around 4, and left around 5. I think I'm coming down with a cold, sore throat, and my wife was getting tired.


Will do. Not sure when I'll be heading back up, hopefully within the next couple weeks.


----------

